# Oil Life System



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

OK, 7000 miles and now my DIC is playing a melody and showing a dripping oil can telling me I need to change my oil. I read the manual and it says to reset this you turn the key to on and press and release the accelerator pedal twice slowly within 5 seconds and turn the key back to lock. If you get the alert again then you didnt do it right and try again. I sat in my driveway this morning doing it and doing it until I gave up after about 10 tries. Anyone able to give me a hint here? Pressing the accelerator and releasing it slowly is quite a task to accomplish within 5 seconds. Thanks in advance.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> OK, 7000 miles and now my DIC is playing a melody and showing a dripping oil can telling me I need to change my oil. I read the manual and it says to reset this you turn the key to on and press and release the accelerator pedal twice slowly within 5 seconds and turn the key back to lock. If you get the alert again then you didnt do it right and try again. I sat in my driveway this morning doing it and doing it until I gave up after about 10 tries. Anyone able to give me a hint here? Pressing the accelerator and releasing it slowly is quite a task to accomplish within 5 seconds. Thanks in advance.


I haven't tried that in my GTO but when I try it in my wife's 04' grand - am GT I have the same problem. Only once did I try it and it worked. The last time I changed the oil, (last month) I tried until I turned blue in the face. I gave up. When it chimes and carries on again I'm takin it over to the dealer and telling them YOU do it. It's a pain the arz.


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

I changed my oil before the OLS told me to, and performed the reset procedure. Is there some way I can tell if it worked? I saw no indication that I had done it right.


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

I wish the GTO had the countdown percentage display screen like the C5. I am Curious what the interval for my car actually is, considering it had a factory fill of regular dino oil and I immediately switched to Mobil 1.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

vmax said:


> I changed my oil before the OLS told me to, and performed the reset procedure. Is there some way I can tell if it worked? I saw no indication that I had done it right.


It doesnt say anything about resetting it before it is alarming, only when it is alarming. I changed the oil before now as well, thats why I just want to shut it off. It states the way you tell if you did it right is that the alarm goes away! Ha! No help for you.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

diverdan said:


> I wish the GTO had the countdown percentage display screen like the C5. I am Curious what the interval for my car actually is, considering it had a factory fill of regular dino oil and I immediately switched to Mobil 1.


Hey GTPprix, are you able to customize the programming in the inst cluster and add a mode for displaying the remaining oil life value?


----------



## GrayGoat (Mar 5, 2005)

That thing was a pain to reset. I tried pushing the pedel twice with every possible combination of the key and then starting the engine. Finally with the key 'on' and pressing three times then starting the engine did it reset. I don't know WTF is up with that!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (May 7, 2005)

*Factory Oil*



diverdan said:


> I wish the GTO had the countdown percentage display screen like the C5. I am Curious what the interval for my car actually is, considering it had a factory fill of regular dino oil and I immediately switched to Mobil 1.



For the '05's the Owner's Manual says that the LS2 leaves the factory with Mobil 1 5W 30.

I changed mine at about 1200 miles and you could tell that it had enough assembly lube to give it a greenish tint and there were the expected amount of shavings for the first change.

Like the rest of y'all (that's Southern for "youse guys"), I did the reset after my oil change but have no idea if the system actually reset. A confirmation message or at least a "ding" would be nice.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

GrayGoat said:


> That thing was a pain to reset. I tried pushing the pedel twice with every possible combination of the key and then starting the engine. Finally with the key 'on' and pressing three times then starting the engine did it reset. I don't know WTF is up with that!


THANK YOU! That was exactly it. Worked on the first try this morning. Turned key to on pressed the pedal down 3 times and then shut it off. Turned the key on and viola!!! No more notice. Thank you very much.


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Hey GTPprix, are you able to customize the programming in the inst cluster and add a mode for displaying the remaining oil life value?


Possibly, no promises the chip is pretty full as it sits now. The procedure is 3 presses of the pedal I believe..


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> OK, 7000 miles and now my DIC is playing a melody


Wow.... So according to GM you should have waited 7000 miles before changing your oil? 

I left mine alone after changing my oil cause I'm curious to see when it will tell me to change it. 7000 miles... thats insane!!!


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

GTPprix said:


> Possibly, no promises the chip is pretty full as it sits now. The procedure is 3 presses of the pedal I believe..


Cool. I believe you are correct as that is what did the trick. The owners manual is incorrect. Probably on purpose to get you into the service department of your local dealer.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Grey-Goat said:


> Wow.... So according to GM you should have waited 7000 miles before changing your oil?
> 
> I left mine alone after changing my oil cause I'm curious to see when it will tell me to change it. 7000 miles... thats insane!!!


Yeah, 7000. You know, on the first change that would be silly. But on a non-performance vehicle I dont think a 7000 mile drain interval running 100% synthetic is abnormal. The recommended interval with conventional oil on my minivan is 7500 miles. The recommended drain interval on AMSOil is crazy high with a filter only replacement after like 6 months.


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

Wizard Of Iz said:


> For the '05's the Owner's Manual says that the LS2 leaves the factory with Mobil 1 5W 30.
> 
> I changed mine at about 1200 miles and you could tell that it had enough assembly lube to give it a greenish tint and there were the expected amount of shavings for the first change.
> 
> Like the rest of y'all (that's Southern for "youse guys"), I did the reset after my oil change but have no idea if the system actually reset. A confirmation message or at least a "ding" would be nice.


'04s came with dino oil, for some reason. At least, that was what I was told. I did an oil change within 24 hours of getting the car (4.5K on the Odo).


----------



## 10 BEERS (Feb 9, 2005)

Some of the new hondas don't recommend oil change for close o 10500 in the manuals.


----------



## 04gtolover (Feb 10, 2005)

on our computers at the dealership it say to hit the pedal 3 times so i guess they did screw that owners manual just to get you in. :cheers


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

Just wondering, perhaps a stupid question...

Is the oil life system in our cars programmed to go off after a certain amount of miles, or is it actually monitoring the condition of the oil...just curious.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

GTOJon said:


> Just wondering, perhaps a stupid question...
> 
> Is the oil life system in our cars programmed to go off after a certain amount of miles, or is it actually monitoring the condition of the oil...just curious.


It monitors a lot of things. It monitors time between oil changes, the conditions the car operates under including short trips versus long trips, oil temps, coolant temps, rpms, oil pressure, and there may be more.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

You can read more about the GM Oil Life Monitor on these links from GM:
http://www.gm.com/company/gmability/environment/news_issues/news/simplified_maintenance_040104.html

http://www.gm.com/company/gmability...es/news/simplified_maintenance_qa_040104.html

I like that my Vette and wife's Chevy Trailblazer Oil Life Monitors both have percentage countdowns so I can forsee when an oil change is due and order oil accordingly. For my wife's Trailblazer, the oil life monitor typically calls for an oil change between 7500 and 9500 miles. I use AMSOIL's least expensive Group III synthetic, the AMSOIL XL Synthetic 5w30 in her truck. 
:cheers


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Hey GTPprix, are you able to customize the programming in the inst cluster and add a mode for displaying the remaining oil life value?


Yea , if the oil life display were in addition to the shift light - might make this A4 remove his gauge console and ship it...


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Xcommuter said:


> Yea , if the oil life display were in addition to the shift light - might make this A4 remove his gauge console and ship it...


You should have come to Orlando last weekend!


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Yea , probably should have but not having pre-paid and kinda only wanting the actual shift light from the checklist - $100 seemed a wait on my list. Of course the Goat Gathering would have been fun , and not having to pull/send the cluster and the reduced rate... Oh well blew it ... Maybe in the future : Chris will make another trip to FL and by then have an option for a "Oil % left" screen.

BTW : How many people showed up for the shift light at universal ? Did the 15-20 prepaids all make it ?


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Xcommuter said:


> Yea , probably should have but not having pre-paid and kinda only wanting the actual shift light from the checklist - $100 seemed a wait on my list. Of course the Goat Gathering would have been fun , and not having to pull/send the cluster and the reduced rate... Oh well blew it ... Maybe in the future : Chris will make another trip to FL and by then have an option for a "Oil % left" screen.
> 
> BTW : How many people showed up for the shift light at universal ? Did the 15-20 prepaids all make it ?


No, about 12. I guess the prepaids were split between Georgia and Florida.


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

GrayGoat said:


> That thing was a pain to reset. I tried pushing the pedel twice with every possible combination of the key and then starting the engine. Finally with the key 'on' and pressing three times then starting the engine did it reset. I don't know WTF is up with that!


I just had the same problem, found the answer on another thread. The manual is wrong, three times does the trick.


----------



## GTO Roper (Oct 6, 2004)

04gtolover said:


> on our computers at the dealership it say to hit the pedal 3 times so i guess they did screw that owners manual just to get you in. :cheers


Yeppers, the owners manual is wrong... 3X is the correct procedure... 'course I should have figured that out sooner... Aussies have a tough time counting past 2!


----------

